
Ask HN: Mind mapping tool that uses space to hold information - leoossa
I recently saw a landing page of some mind mapping &#x2F; knowledge base tool. The tool has &#x27;quirky&#x27; way to hold information on the space - they used maps that looked like a game-map and claimed something &#x27;we do know that information is not flat&#x27;. Unfortunately I forgot what was the tool name but I really want to try it so if you can help me find it I&#x27;d be grateful.
From what I recall the landing page was blue and they had similar graphics to this promoting their tool:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;img.craftpix.net&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;level-map-2d-game-backgrounds-1-720x480.jpg<p>Of course if you know something that sounds similar I would also like to see it.
Thank you.
======
tastroder
There was a thread 8 days ago:
[https://www.nototo.app/](https://www.nototo.app/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22087780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22087780)
Any chance you mean that one?

~~~
leoossa
Thank you very much! That's it!

